# DF: Real Pinoy Fighter (RPF)



## Clark Kent (Oct 4, 2006)

*Real Pinoy Fighter (RPF)
By ugh - Wed, 04 Oct 2006 16:41:10 GMT
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Although it's not purely FMA but MMA.. I still find it pure Pinoy and I hope it's okay to post it here.  Thank you guys.  

Real Pinoy Fighter (RPF) 
(Philippine Mixed Martial Arts Reality Show) 

From the people that brought you the first Pinoy boxing reality show Kamao "Matira Matibay" comes a new face in reality sports television, introducing Real Pinoy Fighter. 14 Filipino fighters from different disciplines will test their skills to surpass all challenges and adversaries towards becoming the next Universal Reality Combat Championship (URCC) Featherweight Champion on the first ever Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) reality show in the Philippines! Support your favorite Real Pinoy Fighters from Team Talas and Team Bangis. 

Watch out for it on October 9, only on ABS-CBN. More details soon regarding cast, fighters and website! 
> 










Btw, guys please check out also my upcoming site and some of my projects. Mabuhay ang lahat ng mandirigmang Pilipino! 
> www.undergroundhit.com

This is urcc's site > www.urcc.net 
This is k1 extreme sportshop's site > www.k1extreme.ne1.net 
This is gracie barra philippines' site > www.graciebarra.com.ph 

Besides these websites, here are some vids I made for youtube. Enjoy!

Kamao "Matira Matibay" 
> 




Universal Reality Combat Championship (URCC) 
> 





Read More...


------------------------------------
Defend.net Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

